# Final Poll of final 3 charities



## nukeadmin

The final 3 options are in the poll, please select your fave, the front runner at close of play will be 2012 charity for MHF

Closes 25/01/2012 12:00


----------



## GEMMY

I'm first :lol: 

tony


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Can I just ask a quick question please?

Is the Air Ambulance (Great cause by the way!) going to the National cause or a local regional charity?

Thanks

Keith


----------



## MrsW

I've voted!


----------



## Penquin

Before I vote I would like to see a definitive answer to Keiththe BigUn's very important question;

*Is the Air Ambulance .......going to the National cause or a local regional charity? *

the answer to that question may well alter my (and other's) wish for choice of selection from the final three.

Dave


----------



## adgy

My votes in ......................... :?:


----------



## Phil42

Very difficult to decide between such worthy causes.

Phil


----------



## Rapide561

*Voted*

Voted

Russell


----------



## 96706

Voted, but why no answer given to the Questions asked about the destination of the Air Ambulance donation?

What are you hiding? Has your decision already been made up!


----------



## an99uk

This is Nukes poll and as you can see he is "Offline" so any answer regarding the Air ambulance will have to wait until he is back on line.


----------



## clianthus

KeiththeBigUn said:


> Can I just ask a quick question please?
> 
> Is the Air Ambulance (Great cause by the way!) going to the National cause or a local regional charity?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Keith


I can see where you are coming from Keith but I don't think MHF could support any local or regional one as our members really are spread countrywide. It would surely have to be a national charity.

Does anyone know if this Association spreads it's charity funding between the various areas?

http://www.airambulanceassociation.co.uk


----------



## an99uk

clianthus said:


> KeiththeBigUn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I just ask a quick question please?
> 
> Is the Air Ambulance (Great cause by the way!) going to the National cause or a local regional charity?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Keith
> 
> 
> 
> I can see where you are coming from Keith but I don't think MHF could support any local or regional one as our members really are spread countrywide. It would surely have to be a national charity.
> 
> Does anyone know if this Association spreads it's charity funding between the various areas?
> 
> http://www.airambulanceassociation.co.uk
Click to expand...

When the charity was first suggested I asked this question because all I could find was that air ambulance was in some circumstances a commercial venture and could involve repatriation from abroad. The main Air ambulance website lead me to many "local" centres

If you click on the link and go to the donate now in the URL you will see that it encourages you to donate to your local air ambulance but if you want to donate to the main site you have to contact them first.


----------



## cronkle

clianthus said:


> KeiththeBigUn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I just ask a quick question please?
> 
> Is the Air Ambulance (Great cause by the way!) going to the National cause or a local regional charity?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Keith
> 
> 
> 
> I can see where you are coming from Keith but I don't think MHF could support any local or regional one as our members really are spread countrywide. It would surely have to be a national charity.
> 
> Does anyone know if this Association spreads it's charity funding between the various areas?
> 
> http://www.airambulanceassociation.co.uk
Click to expand...

Hi Jen

The site you have given the link for says:

'We strongly recommend that if you do want to donate to the air ambulance service then you do so to your local air ambulance charity. Please refer to the 'Air Ambulance Coverage Map' for their details.

If, however, you wish to make a donation to the Asssociation, please email for further information:

[email protected]'

Suggests to me that they don't want to be seen as a national charity.


----------



## GEMMY

Sounds like re-start to me. :wink: 

tony


----------



## aldra

My vote is in


----------



## Happyrunner

*vote*

I've Voted
Mike


----------



## teemyob

*Voted*

Voted, I think, Can't remember for which one now!.


----------



## UncleNorm

I've voted for the Cancer cause.


----------



## JollyJack

Voted for Cancer Research UK


----------



## smithiesagain

...Come on folks.......only just over 100 members have voted already !! 

This is an important decision...SO VOTE !!! 


BIG BUMP !!!


----------



## lindyloot

Voted ..... Altziemers, my ex mother in law suffers from this


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Thank you for the replies to my question regarding the Air Ambulance. I have to say they were as I feared in that voting for the Air Ambulance was not clear as the final destination of the cash and maybe had not been fully thought-out. I support our local one and think they and the others all do a great job across the country!

I feel that MHF should raise money for a national charity as the membership hail from all over this fair land. It is for this reason alone that I have placed my vote elsewhere. 

Keith


----------



## GEMMY

That is why I suggested a re vote because I now want to change after the explanation.

tony


----------



## NeilandDebs

*charity*

Hello All

I have voted for the Alzimers charity. Reasons: Air ambulances get money from the government and loads from bequests. Cancer research seems to me to already have a very practised collection system ie tv ads. Alzimers seems to be the poor relation of the group.

Neil


----------



## patp

Voted for Alzeimer for all the reasons given by Neil plus it is the one I fear most for myself 8O


----------



## smithiesagain

....Blatant Big Bump...again !!!


I have voted for Alzheimer too.....my Dad had a variation of this awful disease (Lewy Bodies).....its horrid to watch a person you know and love go through the agonies of losing your memories ( Lewy Bodies meant he had good days and bad days, so he had a little knowledge of what was happening to him ), any monies we can raise will be well spent I am sure.........and isn't it hereditary ??? Help !

.......I have no idea if they already receive Governmental funding...but I know that the others do !! :arrow: 


PLEASE VOTE....


Jenny


----------



## Lesleykh

I've voted. If the top two end up as close as they were when I voted, what about splitting any money collected between the two?

Lesley


----------



## Penquin

As a point of information from my background knowledge the ONLY air ambulances that receive ANY Government support are HEMS - the Helicopter Emergency Service for London and the Scottish Helicopter Ambulance - in each case because they carry a medical practitioner I believe whereas all others use a Paramedic to provide the advanced skill level required.

I hope that clarifies that point,

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin

> Is the Air Ambulance .......going to the National cause or a local regional charity?


for the reasons posted on this thread I think we need to support nationwide charities not regional so any funds would need to go to HQ of a charity and they distribute as they see fit.


----------



## MrsW

Or put another way, the Air Ambulance want money to go to a local organisation rather than nationally so I guess that counts them out! (I have already voted!!)


----------



## steco1958

Am I missing something here, this site purports to have many thousand active members, yet on this thread there has only been 136 votes for the MHF Charity 2012.

Is there a way of getting this thread across to more members ?


----------



## Pusser

No support for breasts then.  And Nukes ex Andrew too.

I have a DD to the air ambulance and as far as I know it is national. THe bloke that signed me up said with a sticker in the window, they would pull me out the wreckage as soon as they landed.  

So Pusser and children first.


----------



## scottie

steco1958 said:


> Am I missing something here, this site purports to have many thousand active members, yet on this thread there has only been 136 votes for the MHF Charity 2012.
> 
> Is there a way of getting this thread across to more members ?


Hi
The poll has been on the front page as a sticky since the 6.1.12 for all to see,not sure what else you can do to get members to vote.
George


----------



## aldra

Perhaps only 136 members donate to the MHF Charity

or

those that donate don't really mind which Charity benefits

Actually I don't really mind which wins, all are good causes and I already donate to my particular favourites

Aldra


----------



## carol

I had seen it but once again, I was on my ipad, and none of these things show up enabling you to vote.

I am sure there are a lot of people who due to bandwidth etc., view MHF on the mobile version.

It is extremely limited, no thank you button, no alert button, and I feel in this day and age Nuke should try to sort the mobile version out.

I was going to ask about Air Ambulance too, and I think Tony's suggestion re a new vote should be done, because there are a lot of people who voted for it, perhaps not realising exactly what they voted for, and those people would then spread their votes over the other two and it would be more informative.

Carol


----------



## nukeadmin

Hi Carol, I use the site quite often on an ipad using one of the many addon browsers around called Atomic, its fine and very useable on an ipad and low bandwidth really, many ways of viewing lower bandwidth by blocking images as well etc if you are really are struggling for bandwidth

No need to use the mo version on an ipad 

As for this poll, well what do the members desire, i can lock this thread and choose another charity instead of Air Ambulance i.e. the 4th most popular from the previous poll ?


----------



## GEMMY

Yes please, start again to be fair, else 2 have a head start. :lol: 

tony


----------



## tulsehillboys

*Ambulance*

What has health got to do with motorhoming???

Everyone drives and therefore could need the air ambulance.

It is just logic - or am I missing something???


----------



## carol

No but I read it in iPhone. Especially when in France

Carol


----------



## scottie

nukeadmin said:


> As for this poll, well what do the members desire, i can lock this thread and choose another charity instead of Air Ambulance i.e. the 4th most popular from the previous poll ?


This poll is supposed to close tomorrow at 12.00.

We could just scrap the MHF charity Appeal. that would settle it.

George


----------



## ChrisandJohn

In spite of the confusion* about Air Ambulance I think it looks like Cancer Research has won. My choice would be to go with that.

* It seemed to me in the original proposal for Air Ambulance that it was unclear whether a local or national charity was intended, this was one reason why I wouldn't have voted for it. 


Chris


----------



## Mark993

I forgot to vote (so perhaps that tells me which I should have voted for :? )


----------



## clianthus

Hi

To assist nuke in deciding what to do about the Air Ambulance confusion I sent an e-mail to the Association of Air Ambulances. I have now had a reply so he has asked me to post the information for everyone to see:

Email Sent: Tuesday, January 24, 2012 1:34 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Charity Donations

I represent a National online Motorhomeclub, we adopt a charity each year for which we normally raise about £3000 via "Just Giving".

We are at the moment voting on the charity for 2012 and Air Ambulance is one of the final three. However we are getting a few queries regarding whether money raised for the Air Ambulance Association would be divided equally between the various regions or used for some other purpose? As we have members all over the country and indeed abroad we really need a national charity. Can you clarify the position for me.

Regards
Jenny

I have now received this reply:

Dear Jenny, 
Many thanks for the e-mail and for wanting to support the Air Ambulances. From the outset I have to advise you that the Association of Air Ambulances (AAA) is not a registered charity in its own right. We are the 'umbrella' organisation that represents all the Air Ambulances (and associated Ambulance Services that actually task the helicopters after a 999 call) in England and Wales. We are a member organisation only, although all the 18 Air Ambulance charities are fully registered with the Charity Commission on an individual basis. (Please note that in Scotland the Air Ambulance Service is fully funded by the Scottish Parliament and is not charity driven at all). Consequently, we are not a national charity, but an organisation that has 18 registered charities within its membership. I hope that makes some sort of sense to you! We do receive quite a few donations from the general public to the AAA and any money received in this way is either shared amongst the 18 charities, or used for joint agreed purposes to support all the charity members. Obviously, as we are not a charity, we cannot then claim for Gift Aid.

I realise that the above may well influence your decision as to whether to support us, or not. I can assure you that all the Air Ambulances would be delighted to have some support from your organisation, but if the absence of AAA charity status is a problem, then perhaps you could consider supporting selected Air Ambulance charities on an individual basis? Or perhaps this then gets too complicated. Please let me know what you decide and If I can offer any help I will be pleased to do so.

Kind regards,
Peter Aldrick
Association of Air Ambulances

As it hasn't won the poll I suppose it is irrelevant, but as it isn't a registered National Charity thus making it eligble for "Gift Aid" it wouldn't really have been suitable as the MHF charity for 2012 anyway.


----------



## carol

Jenny - thank you for clarifying the position, is it perhaps possible for those that voted for Air Ambulance to cast their vote to either of the others left? That may influence the final decision, (not looked at the poll figures before typing, so it may be irrelevant...)

Carol


----------



## Penquin

Thanks for that clarification Jenny, it certainly confirms what I understood about the "umbrella organisation", I would agree that due to the lack of charitable status that would disqualify it from being the recipient for MHF attention.

The question that now needs to be tackled, by Nuke of course, is that 40 people have voted for the AA as their chosen charity, if they had NOT voted for the AA their votes could have swung the final totals significantly.

It would not be correct to simply ignore their votes - particularly as they have taken the time to vote, neither can those votes be reassigned easily to either of the other two charities.

So, is Nuke going to seek a clarification as to how those 40 would have voted?

Or is the vote going to have to be rerun since it might have turned out differently?  

Of course, having a rerun delays still further the adoption of a chosen charity - which is not good news......  

Over to Nuke for his decision I think........  

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin

i cant really go into database and extract each persons username who voted and figure out what they voted and then email each one separately to find out what they would have voted for instead.

So as time is pressing I think we should go with Cancer Research UK as we are now end of January otherwise we will still be having votes and discussion on the charity in 2013


----------



## clianthus

Thanks nuke for making the final decision, totally agree we should go with Cancer Research UK it's far too late to start having a re-vote.

How soon can you get the new "Just Giving" page open and last years page closed?

We did brilliantly last year for Mesothelioma, it was helped a lot by Mavis's hard work, so thanks Mavis for putting so much into it.  I hope all goes well for you especially during the next few months of treatment.

We now need to concentrate on this years charity, we are a month behind starting it so we need extra effort from everyone to get it going. 

I have no doubt funds will be raised on rallies during the coming year but don't let that stop anyone from donating straight to "Just Giving" as soon as nuke has it up and running, especially if you aren't planning on joining us on a rally :wink:


----------



## scottie

nukeadmin said:


> i cant really go into database and extract each persons username who voted and figure out what they voted and then email each one separately to find out what they would have voted for instead.
> 
> So as time is pressing I think we should go with Cancer Research UK as we are now end of January otherwise we will still be having votes and discussion on the charity in 2013


Hi Dave
When will you sort out the home page "Just Giving" bit.
George


----------

